# Pine bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Turned this bowl out of 2x10 construction lumber. Wife likes this and wants a much bigger one to use as a fruit bowl on kitchen table I made her from pine.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

2 X 10 bowl... man I was always told yo can't turn that stuff but you sure turn the hell out of pine and other soft wood. Nice one Mitch!

corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice bowl Mitch. I not a pine turner but have turned a plywood bowl. Here are two of them. The first picture is my second try and the 2nd & 3rd picture is the first one.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
Thanks. I always thought the same way you do about turning pine. I just can't understand where some guys can get enough wood to practice turning with if they don't use pine. Not talking about price of hardwood alone but availibility of enough wood. Only thing I don't like about wet pine is the shower of sap you get sprayed with when turning. If you get your wood balanced on the lathe then turn the rpm's up this stuff turns as nice as most. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
WOW!!! Geez, I really like them baby's. The shape of them looks excellent and I am surprised how smooth and snag free they look. Never thought about turning plywood though. One question on turning this plywood Bernie? Did you notice any premature dulling of your tools while turning this stuff? All them different layers of glue, etc is what I am referring to. Wanted to tell you, I bought a Robert Sorby 11/4" round skew yesterday. So far I like it but keep thinking what Corey says about skews, they are evil. lol. We shall see.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Packy
I generally try to stay around a quarter inch, sometimes I get an itch and go for 1/8th inch. I have a laser system but never really used the laser, seems I like to gamble on the results but one day I will be trying the laser. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

mit-ch said:


> Bernie
> WOW!!! Geez, I really like them baby's. The shape of them looks excellent and I am surprised how smooth and snag free they look. Never thought about turning plywood though. One question on turning this plywood Bernie? Did you notice any premature dulling of your tools while turning this stuff? All them different layers of glue, etc is what I am referring to. Wanted to tell you, I bought a Robert Sorby 11/4" round skew yesterday. So far I like it but keep thinking what Corey says about skews, they are evil. lol. We shall see.


Yes Mitch the plywood dulls tools pretty quick but had to try it just to say I did. Yes they are as smooth as a baby's bottom. 

As for the skew it is my favorite tool. I use mine often. I can get a surface so smooth that I can start sanding at 180 or 220. 

For wood I go to the landfill here and get some wood. I also have a farmer that lets me get some wood. I also get some wood from the local tree service. But most of my wood is bought off ebay from a seller canebranch36. Do a search. He has all kinds of different woods and shapes. His walnut is second to none coming from Missouri. His bowl blanks go from 4 X 3 to 14 X 3. Spindle blanks from 3 X 3 X 12 up to 6 X 6 X 12 or so.


----------

